# Lake Placid Comp.



## Smokinit* (Jun 18, 2008)

I will be donating a Backwoods Chubby at this event to be raffled of to benefit the Shipman Youth Center there. Come on up and try your luck the 4th of July weekend. Seya there!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 18, 2008)

I would love the chance to do this event. Unfortunately for us and many others that would go to Lake Placid we have the Canadian Open. (Can't miss a chance for an invite to the Jack!)

All the best to everyone competing there!!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish you every success in your endeavour to raise money! 

We attended the Lake Placid event last year, with Smokinlicious, and found it to be one of the better run comps around!  We had it pencilled  into our competition calendar for this year, but since the Canadian Open is scheduled for the same weekend, it takes priority.  sigh.  Fingers crossed for next year


----------

